# Tronjo grips



## hallt1 (Jun 19, 2008)

I would like to get a new grip for my Mathews Feather Max. I have read that Tronjo makes some very nice grips but I am not sure how to order one. Does anyone have the contact info? Thanks!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

hallt1 said:


> I would like to get a new grip for my Mathews Feather Max. I have read that Tronjo makes some very nice grips but I am not sure how to order one. Does anyone have the contact info? Thanks!


Sure.. Tronjo is his AT user name.. just send him a pm and he'll get back with you.. :thumb:

:welcome: to AT.. :yo:


----------



## hallt1 (Jun 19, 2008)

How do I go about doing that?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, there are a couple of different ways, but... here.. let me make it easy for ya.. 

If you click this link, it will open up a pm to Tronjo. You can just type the title and body of the message and click 'send'. This will go to his inbox, kind of like an email.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/private.php?do=newpm&u=9537

You can do this normally by searching for members and put 'Tronjo' in the user name search. It will take you to his profile page. From there you can click on the tab marked 'Contact Info' and on there you will have the option to send a private message (pm) or email the member if they allow email. :wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* hallt1. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome:* to Archery talk! *:darkbeer:


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk. From wht I told they are great grips, can't go wrong with them.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

